# Does your city have a theme song?



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

Like songs about the city, or songs give you the vibe of the city?

Here's some of San Francisco's:
Tony Bennet-I Left My Heart in San Francisco
The Beach Boys-California Girls
San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers in Your Hair)-Scott McKenzie
White Rabbit-Jefferson Airplane
Hotel California-The Eagles
Holiday-Madonna
San Franciscan Nights-Eric Burdon and The Animals
California Love-2pac
Going to California-Led Zeppelin


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is a list of songs I have found about Madrid.

1. Pongamos que hablo de Madrid (Joaquín Sabina) (ocho votos)
2. Yo me bajo en Atocha (Joaquín Sabina) (dos votos)
3. Kilómetro Cero (Ismael Serrano) (dos votos)
4. Aquí no hay playa (The Refrescos) (dos votos)
5. Me gusta Madrid (Antonio Areta feat. Marta Sánchez) (un voto)
6. Madrid, Madrid, Madrid (Agustín Lara) aquí otra versión de Los Lunes (un voto)
7. Este Madrid (Leño) (un voto)
8. Madrid (Pereza) (un voto)
9. En las calles de Madrid (Rosana) (un voto)
10. Tu sonrisa inolvidable (Fito Paez) (un voto)
11. She's mine (Fito Paez) (un voto)
12. Te dejo madrid (Shakira) (un voto)
13. Madrid Madrid (Hombres G) (un voto)
14. Serrindemadriz (Boikot) (un voto)
15. Madrid me mata (Gargajox) (un voto)
16. La última mirada (Juan Sin Miedo) (un voto)
17. Pobre Madrid (Barón Rojo) (un voto)
18. Vuelvo a Madrid (Ismael Serrano) (un voto)
19. En las calles de Madrid (Loquillo) (un voto)
20. Madrid (Dover) (un voto)
21. Balada de Madrid (Moris) (un voto)
22. Y pare Madrid (Sinkope) (un voto)
23. Madrid (Mecano)
24. La Puerta de Alcalá (Víctor Manuel)
25. Madrid me gusta, me gusta Madrid? (Roberto González?)
26. Madrid (Caskarrabias)
27. Somos las calles (Chueca y Valverde)
28. Rosa de Madrid (L. Barta, R. Grandío / E. Fábregas)
29. Madrid (La Fuga)
30. Herida de muerte (Pistones)
31. La Musica Notturna Delle Strade Di Madrid No. 6 (Boccherini) (dos votos)
32. Vente pa Madrid (Ketama y Antonio Flores) (un voto)
33. Todos los paletos fuera de Madrid (Séptimo Sello) (un voto)
34. Hay un Madrid (Alberto Cortez) (un voto)
35. Cocidito madrileño (Los churumbeles de España)
36. Si te casas en Madrid (El Cipri)
37. A la sombra de un león (Ana Belén)
38. Bruma en la castellana (Ariel Rot)
39. Madrid (Burning)


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to Atlanta -Jermaine Dupree, Ludacris


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

The best song about Amsterdam is made by Jacques Brel in French. And is covered many times in French, Dutch and English.

*Amsterdam - Jacques Brel*





Same song, but in English performed by David Bowie






*Tulpen aus Amsterdam (the original is German) by Dieter Rasch & Klaus Gunther Neumann*

The most famous version outside the Netherlands is from Max Bygraves in English. 





We prefer the Dutch version "Tulpen uit Amsterdam", and is considered as a folk song. 


*Aan de Amsterdamse grachten - Tante Leen*


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Here's some of San Francisco's:
Tony Bennet-I Left My Heart in San Francisco
The Beach Boys-California Girls
San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers in Your Hair)-Scott McKenzie
White Rabbit-Jefferson Airplane
Hotel California-The Eagles
Holiday-Madonna
San Franciscan Nights-Eric Burdon and The Animals
California Love-2pac
Going to California-Led Zeppelin"

Shame on you how can you forget "Estimated Prophet" by the Grateful Dead? The Dead are the epitome of San Francisco psychedelic culture. And what about "California" by Joni Mitchell and "California Dreaming" by the Mamas and the Papas?

Also Taxi by Harry Chapin (very depressing)
The absolute worst for SF is "We Built This City" by Jefferson Starship.

My favorite is Scott Mckenzie's gives me chills each time I hear it.

I think of Southern California when I hear the beach boys.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philadelphia...
"She's Gone" by Hall and Oates
"Fall in Philadelphia" by Hall and Oates
"South Street" by The Orlons
"Streets of Philadelphia" by Bruce Springsteen
"City of Brotherly Love" by Neil Young
"Philadelphia Freedom" by Elton John
"Motown Philly" by Boyz 2 Men
"Summertime" by Will Smith...he does mention the Plateau
"Punk Rock Girl" by the Dead Milkmen
"Bandstand Boogie" by Barry Manilow
"Philadelphia" by BB King

...and anything by Patti Labelle, Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes, the O'Jays, John Coltrane and Philly's official mascot band "the Hooters".


----------



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

That's why I said "some"


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Some Toronto tunes include...

Parkdale - Metric
The CN Tower Belongs to the Dead - Final Fantasy
The Old Apartment - Barenaked Ladies
7/4 Shoreline - Broken Social Scene
YYZ - Rush
Wayward and Parliament - Amy Millan
On Yonge Street - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For NY, I always love this theme song by Rakim 






And one for HK (its in Cantonese though)


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

A traditional song about Milano in "Milanese" dialect: "Oh mia bela Madunina" (Oh my beautiful little Madonna), dedicated to the beloved statue of the Virgin Mary on the top of the Cathedral.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

some of the most FAMOUS and considered city theme songs

*Póvoa do Mar* (Póvoa of the Sea) 
there are versions of this song, in fact Póvoa do Mar is a nickname for the city that locals use. this is the folklore, there are "normal" songs with distinct lyrics.



> translation of part of the song:
> 
> (chorus)
> beautiful things that make us smile!
> ...


*Ala-arriba* (up we go!) - also city motto

*A Poveirinha* (Póvoa Girl)

*O Mar enrola n'Areia* (The Sea rolls in the sand) 
this one because it does not specify the city is really famous. And you can see several versions on youtube wih people signing in many ways and different locations.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mar+enrola+areia&search_type=&aq=f

there are of course other songs. But these four are the most relevant.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

"Sweet Home Chicago"?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*"On a Little Street in Singapore"*

"On a Little Street in Singapore" is a jazz song written by Peter De Rose and Billy Hill. Though now obscure, it had some measure of popularity in the 1930s and 40s, marked by a number of high-profile performances. Artists to cover the song included Frank Sinatra, Glenn Miller and Jimmy Dorsey among others. Manhattan Transfer covered it again in 1972. The song features a haunting, lazy hook in a minor key, with numerous diminished chords. The overall impression is both languid and wistful.

_On a little street in Singapore
With me - beside a lotus covered door
A veil of moonlight on her lovely face
How pale the hands that held me in embrace
My sails tonight are filled with perfume of Shalimar
With temple bells that guide me to her shore
And then I hold you in my arms
And love the way I loved before
On a little street in Singapore
On a little street in Singapore
With me - beside a lotus covered door
A veil of moonlight on her lovely face
How pale the hands that held me in embrace_

www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9C9VMXmEII


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen's

*"Wonderful wonderful Copenhagen"*

From the 1952 film: "Hans Christian Andersen"






Funnily enough it's from back when the pronouciation was close to the German way, not the current way :lol:

Nice song never the less - always makes me smile 


Edit I found the original film scene :lol:


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

Barcelona - Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé








There's also a Swedish group called "I'm from Barcelona"


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Do you mean a city anthem or songs about the city? :?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Dubai -
Thundercats Theme


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

VIENNA:

The inofficial hymne everyone knows is the Waltz "An der schönen blauen Donau"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0gMCxmpGk8&feature=related

Other songs:
*Wir sind immer noch - Heinz aus Wien*
(We are still...)

a somewhat rough translation:

its about blumenau, social housing, south east highway morning traffic jam,
november days grey in grey, photo tourism worst case scenario - aha
imperial times, Ringstraße-construction, central VIP-corpse postmortem 
examinations, preferably chewing Schnitzel, not only the danube [is] so blue so blue
here it stays like it is, thats why nobody is missed, what does not fit does not
belong to it, as we are still here in Vienna
admired by the whole world, where it still counts how much you respect
yourself, we could also leave, but we are still in vienna
peter nidetzky interpol, onkel willis rohypnol, our media monopole, the main 
thing is lots of alcohol - aha
federal-main-government-city [sic!], where everyone has something to 
complain about, a giant wheel and a square which has [seen] not only heroes, 
history takes place
Rapid or Austria, preferably Sportclub and Vienna [existing and former football 
clubs], musical superstar, danube Island [festival] each year - aha
volksgarten, roxy, chelsea, flex [clubs] anonym one-night-sex, Ambros, Danzer, Fendrich 
[musicians] their life seems eternal
but its also about beautiful sommerdays, central Europan location, good quality of life 
which however not all understand that way, and also the 23 districts, perfection of hate love, 
even if I am cheeky, its hard to get out once you are in, old friends 
make sense, I am still keen on...

*
Wiener Blut - Johann Strauß Jr. (Vienna blood) *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs1jgQJ5OQU&feature=related
*Wiener Blut - FALCO *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMrwcix41sY

Songs from foreigners:
*Vienna - Billy Joel *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2cykbg89R8
*Vienna - Ultravox *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3OaIsqtG64

Very Viennese is also the fact that several cemeteries have their own hymne as well:

*Lang lebe der Zentralfriedhof - Ambros* (long lives the central cementary, a song celebrating its 100's anniversary) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hyxtJ9kLJA&feature=related

*Namenlos - from the band Wiener Blut* (song dedicated to the cementary of those without a name which hosts all the victims of drowning in the danube which can't be identified)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RcZfAOAemU


----------



## Hornblower (Aug 5, 2008)

*Inno ufficiale di Terlizzi*

My city has an official hymn, as few other cities in the world

L'ALBERO DELLA LIBERTÀ 
[INNO UFFICIALE DEL COMUNE DI TERLIZZI (BARI- ITALY)]

È l'albero della libertà
il simbolo della nostra civiltà: 
ha radici profonde e fortissime 
e parla della mia città. 
È nobile e bellissimo 
ma è fragile 
se non ha la tua lealtà: 
e di fiori e di terra è aromatico, 
di lavoro e di onestà. 
E racconta, se tu lo vuoi, 
dei suoi martiri e dei suoi eroi 
e dei padri il vivo pensiero 
che come vento ci sfiorerà … 
È l'albero della libertà, 
è un simbolo: 
non ha tronco e non ha età: 
ha i colori dei cieli più limpidi 
della nostra umanità. 
È l'albero della libertà: 
tu cercalo e vedrai che ci sarà 
nelle piazze, negli orti, nei vicoli,
nello sguardo di chi incontrerai …
Tu cercalo dentro l'anima 
di Terlizzi, mia città. 
Autore: Fulvio Spagnoletti


Translation


The TREE OF FREEDOM
( OFFICIAL HYMN OF COMMON TERLIZZI)

Is the tree of liberty
the symbol of our civilization:
has deep roots and strong
and speaks of my town.
It is noble and beautiful
but is fragile
unless it has your loyalty:
and flowers and earth is aromatic,
work and honesty.
It says, if you want,
of its martyrs and its heroes
and the fathers live thought
and as we wind sfiorerà…
Is the tree of liberty,
is a symbol:
has no trunk and did not age:
has the colours of the skies clear
of our humanity.
Is the tree of freedom:
cercalo you and you will see that there will be
in the squares, in gardens, in alleys,
in the eyes of those who encounter…
You cercalo inside the soul
Terlizzi, my city.
Author: Fulvio Spagnoletti


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

St Louis: 

Meet Me in St Louis (1904)
Old St Lou (Mama's Pride)
St Louis Boogie (Pete Johnson)
I'm going to St Louis (Washboard Sam)
St Louis Blues (W.C. Handy, 1914)
St Louis Rag (T. Turpin, 1903)
Code Red- For My Cards (Cardinals theme)
Goin' Back to St Louis (Mack Vickery)
Midwest Swing (Nelly)
Country Grammar (Nelly)
St Louis (Little River Band)
St Louis Cemetary Blues (Squirrel Nut Zippers)
St Louis Song (Erin Bode Quartet)
Here Comes the King (old Budweiser theme)
St Louis *****z (Chingy)
Going to St Louis (Yank Rachell)
St Louis Bound (Omar & the Howlers)
St Louis Breakdown (Luck Millinder)
You Came a Long Way from St Louis (1948)


----------

